# Grimsby Deckie saying Hi



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi to All,

Joined the other day and I have spent my time having a look round and thought I would introduce myself to you all.

I said hello in the relevant thread but I think is a lot of the MN gang that read it. My name is Graham and I was born and bred in GY and still here. I first went to sea in 1968 doing two pleasure trips on the Rodney( Bill Balls was skipper). My first trip after that was deckie learner on the Lynx(1969) and I then went on the Renown as deckie and I was there when she broke the record. After that I went to Thos Robinson on the Olivean and the Pricillian and then back to Ross's(then BUT) did a trip on the Northern Jewel then to the Tiger and finally the Civet.I stopped fishing in 1972 and then went in the Merchant Navy.

I was just curious if there are any of you that I am likely to have sailed with. For your interest I am Related to one of the late Hodsons (Lewis) he never went to sea but he knew a hell of a lot about it( but when all your brothers are skippers I think you would get a fair idea) and also Ginger Feeney was a family friend. 

I look forward to hearing from you all and hopefully share some memories.

Cheers.

Graham


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy the voyage


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.

I hope you will enjoy the site.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Graham,
Welcome to SN from Suffolk,enjoy your time with us and best of look in your search for old shipmates
Steve


----------



## JohnDerrick (Mar 24, 2008)

*I'm a new member - also sailed from GY.*

Sailed on the Northern Gift in September 1971. I've just uploaded a few photo's in Life OnBoard. You might recognise the men with a big Halibut!


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi John,

Checked out your photo's. I can't say I can put a name to the faces but then my memory is not what it used to be.

Graham


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

JohnDerrick said:


> Sailed on the Northern Gift in September 1971. I've just uploaded a few photo's in Life OnBoard. You might recognise the men with a big Halibut!


Hi John,
Was Pete Pulfrey skipper when you was in the Gift? Last I heard he was in the South West somewhere.

Steve


----------



## JohnDerrick (Mar 24, 2008)

*Ref. Skipper of Northern Gift September 1971*



Steve Farrow said:


> Hi John,
> Was Pete Pulfrey skipper when you was in the Gift? Last I heard he was in the South West somewhere.
> 
> Steve


Can't recall any of the crew by name. Skipper seemed a gent! Always wore his carpet slippers! Neither of us liked rum - so he gave me a tot of whiskey or brandy instead! We lost a set of gear once whilst hauling. Skipper was not amused by Chief Engineer - going astern over trawl which split (caught on screw?) - 100's of fish floating all around us! We grabbed boat hooks and pulled in as many as we could!
When we got back to GY - deckies filled my kit bag. Cod in ice and newspaper plus a halibut - (not the big one on my photo). Other thing I recall was that cod livers stink - after 3 weeks. The processor / boiler was U/S! A deckie got caught up whilst hauling and pulled bodily up towards a block - winch stopped just in time! Same bloke got spine from a 'sea bream' stuck in his finger whilst gutting. I think they had to hacksaw his wedding ring off before it swelled too much! Eventful trip!


----------



## nicolina (Jun 17, 2007)

Steve:
I have Jim Pratten as skipper on the Northern Gift August/September 1971
I also have Pete Pulfrey as Skipper on the Vivaria in August/September 1971
But you are right he had the Northern Gift from 1969 to 1971 but had left on above trip.
Suppose both where relief skippers as regular skippers had their summer holidays
After Vivaria he had Lord Jellicoe and Northern Sky but i lost track of him in the mid 1972 suppose he went with the Bojens to have some training in pair trawling before going on his own boat the Wendy Pulfrey.


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Nicolina,
The Wendy Pulfrey became John Hancocks, Silver Line........do you know what happened to her?

Steve


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Steve,
The Siver Line(ex Wendy Pulfrey) was decommissioned in 2002.
Wully


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Wully..........wonder if she met the chain saw!

Steve


----------

